# Take the Plunge - Ottawa ON. Sept 11/12



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Just saw this on the Ottawa Dog Blog. Its a dock diving event and looks to be really fun! I will be bringing Joey and hoping he might want to do it infront of a bunch of people. He does it great down by the river butt.... its a bit differnt! haha. So just wanted to see if anyone else will be goin?  
Its near the airport... im not even too sure where that is but ill post the link to the site below and it has all the info! 

http://taketheplungeottawa.com/index.html

Hopefully a few other members will be headin out


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

bump! 
Joey and I are for suree going
all next week we will be at our cottage so were guna do lots of practising!


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

Sounds like a fun event Jam!! I've put it on my calendar for either days and will let you know closer to the event. Looks like we're free so far but I'm still unsure about my daughters' gymnastics schedule for the fall - will let you know.

Cheers!
Sophie


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

bump! only 2 weeks left


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Well its this weekend! Yay! I work sunday AND saturday unfortunatly, but saturdays a short morning shift, so Joey my parents and I will be there on saturday at 130!  Very excited.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Well its today! Joey and I will be there around 130 if anyone else happens to be there. Photos shall commence when i return home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How cool is this????? Can't wait to see your pictures Jamm-sure wish I lived close enough to attend.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

I cant wait to see the pictures too and wish I could of brought Tys down for it! Granted the only time he has "dock dived" was his first time on a dock and walked right off the thing :doh: LOL silly dog


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

I soooooooo wish I could have attended!!!! We were booked solid on Saturday and were free on Sunday so had planned to go then but due to the rainy weather, decided it wasn't worth it. How was it????

Pictures please!!


----------

